# Heresy Chat Rules



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Heresy Online Chat Rules*​
Members that wish to make use of the Heresy Online Chat Room or Shoutbox must acknowledge, accept and abide by the following rules.

*1) No flooding or unnecessary repetition. *

Flooding is the repeated posting of the same message or text. It also includes posting of nonsense text that disrupts the chat. This makes it hard for other chatters to continue their conversation and will not be tolerated in the chat room.

*2) No fighting or Name Calling*

You are welcome to disagree with a member, but calling them names or flaming their character is not allowed. If you have a personal issue to discuss with a member, please take it private and discuss via Private Message.

*3) No racist or prejudice slurs.* 

Racism and prejudice of any kind will not be tolerated. Such behaviour only makes you look small minded and will lead to an instant ban.

*4) Do not type in ALL CAPITAL LETTERS.* 

This is seen as yelling and when done repeatedly is very annoying and very rude. Excessive use of punctuation marks like ! and ? (more than 3) also falls under this rule. 

*5) No posting of private contact details. *

Private contact details are not to be posted publicly within the rooms or other services of this site. This rule is in place to protect the innocent from personal risk by others. This does not include messenger addys.

*6) Politic are not to be discussed*

Do us all a favour and don't bring up politics in any shape or form. 

*7.)Do not advertise *

Advertisng of any kind is forbidden. Chatters who consistantly spam advertisements will be removed from the chat.

*8) Please show respect to operators and administrators*

It is against chat rules for you to ignore any moderators, if you do you may be banned according to the circumstances.


----------

